# Sports and Leisure Centre, St.Albans Herts, Feb 2017



## Jazzy_Jefferson (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi

I've known of this place for years, a large number of my friends worked here and when they finished their shifts, we used to hang around the car park getting up to no good, as teenagers do. The place is very closed now and has been for around 7 years or so. I'm amazed it's not been put on this site yet... Perhaps this one slipped under the radar...?

Back in it's day, this place was considered a state of the art sports centre complete with Pool, Sports Hall/Basketball/Tennis courts, Sports Injury Clinic, Saunas, Gym, Beauticians etc. By todays standards, it's dated quite badly I think.

The photos were taken over 3 separate visits. The site is in regular use by film companies, they were clearly not happy that we'd found our way in and sealed the entrance after the first time we went in. Not well enough though.. ;-)

All photos can be found at - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums/72157680164140346


----------



## Electric (Apr 3, 2017)

Nice one Jazzy. I really like that garish decor, so retro.

Havent been to our city sports centre (not for sports, let's be serious now) for years, closure and demolition are on the cards.

Still thinking of:
"Sorry I'm late, Mr Brittas..."
"Yes, thank you, Colin"


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 3, 2017)

Nice one, they're big spaces to light! 
Lol that is the Brittas Empire! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## jsp77 (Apr 3, 2017)

I enjoyed that, you have come away with a nice set of photos. Cheers


----------



## krela (Apr 4, 2017)

Nicely done, not an easy place to shoot at night.


----------



## Rubex (Apr 4, 2017)

Wow, I really like this!! Great pics


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 5, 2017)

Great tea light action, lets you see the green sludge in the pool

Love the clock shot


----------



## The Coopers (Apr 6, 2017)

Wow - what a find!! Brilliant pictures - thank you


----------

